# Nerja villas



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

I spent a couple of weeks in Nerja at a place called El Capistrano Villages with a company called El Sur De Capistrano Villas Costa del Sol rural self catering holiday Villas and apartments for rent in Nerja Spain. I had a great time but I need a little help.
The local beach was called Burriana Beach and there was a place that made Paella in a great big pan. What was the name of that restaurant?

I thought it may be Halos or something sounding like that. Anyone been there? :confused2:


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

ThenameisBond said:


> I spent a couple of weeks in Nerja at a place called El Capistrano Villages with a company called El Sur De Capistrano Villas Costa del Sol rural self catering holiday Villas and apartments for rent in Nerja Spain. I had a great time but I need a little help.
> The local beach was called Burriana Beach and there was a place that made Paella in a great big pan. What was the name of that restaurant?
> 
> I thought it may be Halos or something sounding like that. Anyone been there? :confused2:


Ayo's!!

i work opposite it. Very famous though not as good as it used to be.

D


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

DROOBY said:


> Ayo's!!
> 
> i work opposite it. Very famous though not as good as it used to be.
> 
> D


That's the chaps! Thank you. I had a great time at El Capistrano. I went to Ayo's a few time to watch the lads making the Paella. I also went to a place called "Bitter & Twisted" which was a great laugh.


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

*Nerja Villas*



ThenameisBond said:


> That's the chaps! Thank you. I had a great time at El Capistrano. I went to Ayo's a few time to watch the lads making the Paella. I also went to a place called "Bitter & Twisted" which was a great laugh.


While I was at El Capistrano, I also went to La Barca Chirengita on Burriana Beach. What a fantastic fish restaurant that is. I must say, Nerja really has got some great places to eat.:clap2:


----------



## TedPiddle (Jun 10, 2009)

*Nerja Villas*



ThenameisBond said:


> While I was at El Capistrano, I also went to La Barca Chirengita on Burriana Beach. What a fantastic fish restaurant that is. I must say, Nerja really has got some great places to eat.:clap2:


I have stayed at El Capistrano quite a few times and you should go into the town and visit El Ninos which is at the top of calle Correos. The food is excellent. Also, El Fondo is another great place to eat, that is further down.

if your not sure, the lady in the El Sur office on El Capistrano has loads of local info and because she lives local, she gives you good tips of where to eat and more important, where not to eat.

Theres a place close to Burriana Beach that appeared on Gordon Ramsey's show "Kitchen Nightmares"


----------



## DROOBY (Aug 5, 2008)

TedPiddle said:


> I have stayed at El Capistrano quite a few times and you should go into the town and visit El Ninos which is at the top of calle Correos. The food is excellent. Also, El Fondo is another great place to eat, that is further down.
> 
> if your not sure, the lady in the El Sur office on El Capistrano has loads of local info and because she lives local, she gives you good tips of where to eat and more important, where not to eat.
> 
> Theres a place close to Burriana Beach that appeared on Gordon Ramsey's show "Kitchen Nightmares"


It's on right hand side as you come down the hill into Burrianna was called La Parra i think now just called Burriana Retsaurant. The chap who appeared on Ramsay Gave up last year.

D


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

*Rent villas Nerja*



DROOBY said:


> It's on right hand side as you come down the hill into Burrianna was called La Parra i think now just called Burriana Retsaurant. The chap who appeared on Ramsay Gave up last year.
> 
> D


That's the one. It showed dog poo on the floor of the restaurant. I wonder how many other of Gordon Ramsbottoms failures are out there. I'm at El Sur de Capistrano Villas next week and I'm hoping to go to the Chirenguitas again. 

Someone said that Cafe del Mar had changed hands? There were a couple of blokes who ran it, one of them was a gay as the daisies and put on a show whenever he read the menu. Great stuff! :eyebrows:


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

I went to La Barca again last week and had a delightful Lubina and baked spud. Fish straight out of the sea. Mmmmmmm!


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

TedPiddle said:


> I have stayed at El Capistrano quite a few times and you should go into the town and visit El Ninos which is at the top of calle Correos. The food is excellent. Also, El Fondo is another great place to eat, that is further down.
> 
> if your not sure, the lady in the El Sur office on El Capistrano has loads of local info and because she lives local, she gives you good tips of where to eat and more important, where not to eat.
> 
> Theres a place close to Burriana Beach that appeared on Gordon Ramsey's show "Kitchen Nightmares"



That's some name ted Piddle! Did you stay at Villas Costa del Sol rural self catering holiday Villas and apartments for rent in Nerja Spain if not, give them a try, you can get a good deal. I wonder what other Gordon Ramsbottom restaurant has gone under?


----------



## ThenameisBond (Jun 9, 2009)

heres a video of the Band at Villanueva del Trabuco feria 6th june 09. The band is playing 27th June and 4th of July as well.


----------

